# Overflow box and canister filter?



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 23, 2008)

I've got an opportunity to pick up a 60 gallon acrylic with a built in overflow box for fairly cheap.

I'm not too savvy when it comes to plumbing, but I'm wondering if I could throw some barb fittings on the overflow box and run an Eheim canister filter feeding directly off the overflow?

Will this work, or is it just wishful thinking?

Opinions?


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Problems might happen when the Eheim is trying to take more water than the overflow is prepared to deliver. I would not do this. 
Use the overflow to supply a sump, and plumb a proper pump back to the tank from there. 
If you want to use a canister in addition it would be a separate thing, not plumbed tot he sump at all.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 23, 2008)

That's what I was worried about. I just don't like the noise a sump makes. Probably just wait for another deal to come by. Thanks.


----------



## evitagen22 (May 1, 2007)

If its a good deal, I wouldn't worry about it. A built in overflow box should be able to handle more than enough flow for your Eheim. If worse comes to worse you can always modify or even completely remove the overflow box.


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

DirtyBlackSocks said:


> That's what I was worried about. I just don't like the noise a sump makes. Probably just wait for another deal to come by. Thanks.


I've built reasonably quite overflow/sumps for freshwater tanks. The thing to remember is that
the sump is only as quite as the plumbing.

Personally I'd go with the overflow/sump myself.

- Brad


----------



## kayakbabe (Dec 29, 2005)

It's easy enough to modify the overflow to let more water in..If your ehiem needs more water. Just take a dremel and cut the notches deeper. No biggie. I think this would be a great tank. I'd put some kind of emergent plant in the top of the overflow. Would add some interest to an open top tank.


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

will i have a 110g tank that i got use and it was drilled out for a over flow , but the box was never install, so i use clear pvc the return was under an inch from the surface an the intake was 5 inches from the bottom with clear strainer an i had my eheim 2080 hook up underneath the tank with out any vales, i had no leaks i ran this for a year , i just redid my sub and scape and plug up my holes and ran my filter the normal way now , i would drill some holes further down on the over flow box to let more water in to be save , keep your intake with a strainer about 4 to 5 inches at the bottom , you can also slip a sponge over it but you would have to keep it clean more often {i did not have one on mine} it might strain your filter if it gets clog , valves would be needed underneath also to do your cleaning of your filters {my eheim filter has auto shut-off valves}


----------

